
Home Prices Recover Ground Lost During Bust - Vannatter
http://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-home-prices-set-a-record-in-september-case-shiller-says-1480428083
======
Finnucane
Note that this is nominal and not real prices:

[http://www.calculatedriskblog.com/2016/11/real-prices-and-
pr...](http://www.calculatedriskblog.com/2016/11/real-prices-and-price-to-
rent-ratio-in.html)

